# Heinz Schenk Verstorben



## Akrueger100 (1 Mai 2014)

*Heinz Schenk Ist Tod* 

Der am 11.Dezember 1924 geborene Entertainer ist in der Nacht zum Donnerstag dem 1.Mai 2014 in Wiesbaden verstorben





R.I.P. Wir werden ihn sehr vermissen


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2014)

*AW: Hein Schenk Verstorben*

"Na wo is' denn der lustische Glückshase??" Beste Rolle :thumbup:

Mach es gut!


----------



## Max100 (1 Mai 2014)

Möge ihm die Erde leicht sein !


----------



## dörty (1 Mai 2014)

Der Mann der uns den Bembel erklärte.
Machs gut.


----------



## Brian (1 Mai 2014)

Heinz Schenk hatte ich immer mit dem blauen Bock verbunden,hab die Sendung als ich klein war oft mit meinen Eltern geschaut,ja so war das damlas in der guten alten Zeit.Danke Heinz das du uns soviel Freude bereitet hast,möge deine Seele in Frieden ruhn....


----------



## stuftuf (1 Mai 2014)

als die Welt für mich noch 3 Programme hatte, waren seine Sendungen Glücksmomente. 

:thx: dafür! Ruhe in Frieden!!!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (1 Mai 2014)

Brian schrieb:


> Heinz Schenk hatte ich immer mit dem blauen Bock verbunden,hab die Sendung als ich klein war oft mit meinen Eltern geschaut,ja so war das damlas in der guten alten Zeit.Danke Heinz das du uns soviel Freude bereitet hast,möge deine Seele in Frieden ruhn....



Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen, Machs gut


----------



## flurbi (10 Sep. 2014)

schade super typ. echt unterhaltsam


----------

